# N.Y. YOUTH HUNT



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

Sat. 34 deg. 2" rain
sun.28 deg.2" snow
Weekend at camp cumalas nimbus with my 13 year old daughter priceless!
Liz who showed no previous interest in hunting , and with no pressure from myself took her safety training and informed me that i will be accompining her on her first hunt.The new found pride I felt was soon replaced by panic.It occoured to me i had no clue how i was going to balance my drive for proffesionalism afield and finding a way of not taking the fun she deserves away by working her to hard.
My first hunt as dad is now under my belt,liz has just walked me through it although no bird was seen nor heard I learned alot,only time will tell for Liz.
HUNTING LOG ENTREE:
I told Liz if she wasnt such a lite-weight standing there dripping wet in her 200 plus lbs of hdro-sponge i used to call my hunting coverals, we may have gotten one by staying afied alittle longer, she casualy replied "if you could call better we would already have one and you wouldnt have to buy me expensive outfit like yours"
shell do just fine.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

there are so many turkey by alabny and catkill county


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

I killed a nice one further north of there.

P.S. i am 13 too!!!


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

SWEET! 100% CONGRATS. 1 tag left,go get-em kid.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I would love to go hunting for turkey in NY and right now I am living in ND so far one and half years it is not the same way to hunt for turkey bec not much tree here .... almost nothing I will have to get used it and learn how to hunt turkey most of them say go by the river which mean not much on field or where tree are but River I need help bec I am deaf I cant hear I am not good at it in ND but I would love to try it out and get chance to get turkey who can hear coming or calling grrr :roll:


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks oatsboys good luck to you and your daughter during the regular season. 
SHOT RIGHT AT EM' :sniper:


----------

